# Großglockner campsites



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm looking to go to Großglockner for a few days in May and am wondering if anyone has any recomendations for sites in this area. 
I know that their is one at Heiligenblut,

http://members.aon.at/nationalpark-camping/

but it lokoks like that this site is in the middle of Großglockner, how does the toll situation work with this?

i've also found this one at the south of Großglockner

http://www.lindlerhof.at/page/en/index.php?open=home

has any one used either of these ar any others in the area :?: :?: :?:


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We stayed here : http://www.sportcamp.at/index.php?id=1&L=1
It is just at the top of Zell am See and the start of the Glockner Strasse.
Lovely place to be.
Depending on when in May you are planning to go but the top part of the Grossglockner might be still closed due to snow. You pay the toll at the start. Going down the mountain we had to stop due to the smelly breaks. Just take it easy. Great fun and so beautiful.

Maddie


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've stayed at a small (cheap) site at Mittersill, about 15 miles west of Grossglockner.

Probably a tad too far away for you, but if interested please PM me and I'll dig out the details.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

I am unable to assist with campsites, but how did you type the "S" letter in the way that you did?

Russell


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

russell,

i didn't type the ß i just did some cutting and pasting, but a gerrman key board has it on it.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*Zell am See*

We stayed at the site just on the north side of the Zell am See a few years ago, very pleasant site, a good lakeside walk into Zell itself. Plenty of bike rides both around the lake and also away from it.

There's also a campsite at the south end of the lake as well.

We toured all the usual places from Zell inc across the Alpinstrasse and Kaprun and a few other places

cheers alan


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Austria*

We stayed at Camping Kals this year very near here. Camping Kals was wonderful, i could have sat at the site all day just looking at the views and the walks from site were great. Loved it and thinking of going back. See my blog for more info, pics etc.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

There are a few sites on the way up from Lienz to Heiligenblut. All of them including the National Park one are before the toll station. We stayed at Camping Mollfuss (sorry can't do an umlaut!). This is about 1km before the village when arriving from the Lienz direction. It was a very pleasant site, albeit all grass. The site in Heiligenblut itself, the NP one, is much busier but handier for the village via a steep walk.


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi there we did the Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse North to South in May 2011.
The day toll was Euro29 but worth every cent. 
Make sure you take in the drive up to the glacier before it completely disappears.

We used :-

Sportcamp Woferlgut- Bruck (ACSI 2012 p344 site no799)
Excellent site facilities, short walk to town an supermarkets etc.

Nat Park Camp Grossglockner- Heiligenblut (ACSI p349 Site no 814)
Alpine meadow basic site short walk to village and also to excellent waterfall. Friendly family run with excellent restaurant.

Austria has excellent sites with terrific facilities and views and is cheaper and friendlier than Switzerland.
We are going back this May as we enjoyed it so much.
Enjoy
Reards
Groucho


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi there we did the Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse North to South in May 2011.
The day toll was Euro29 but worth every cent. 
Make sure you take in the drive up to the glacier before it completely disappears.

We used :-

Sportcamp Woferlgut- Bruck (ACSI 2012 p344 site no799)
Excellent site facilities, short walk to town an supermarkets etc.

Nat Park Camp Grossglockner- Heiligenblut (ACSI p349 Site no 814)
Alpine meadow basic site short walk to village and also to excellent waterfall. Friendly family run with excellent restaurant.

Austria has excellent sites with terrific facilities and views and is cheaper and friendlier than Switzerland.
We are going back this May as we enjoyed it so much.
Enjoy
Reards
Groucho


----------

